# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 3)



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2020)

*How often do you go shopping for tools? Weekly, monthly, or do you do it only an as-needed situation?*



**

***Rules***
*There is no minimum post requirement,*
*primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*
*Does anyone read this?*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2020)

I am always looking for tools, it never stops. But I look for deals on vintage tools, and hand tools, and unusual items. But when it comes to big power tools it's on an as needed basis. That's how a lot of my tools where purchased, I had a project where I needed a particular tool so I searched for one or did research for a new tool to get a high quality tool without breaking the bank. I often shop for older tools cheap that I can refurbish and make like new again, that makes the joy of using them that much greater.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2020)

really do not need much. but when need arises I buy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2020)

Always looking for a deal, although I'm finding that I am getting more discriminating all the time. Couple of major tools I would like, but I've run out of floor space. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't buy tools at any set time. I usually have some on my wish list and if they go on a super-duper sale, I'll consider buying them as needed.
If I need something right away, I'll usually go ahead & buy it regardless of price.
But I always shop around to get the best price if that's the case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 12, 2020)

Every time I’m more than 5 miles from the house on my way to install something. I have an abundance of caulking guns. Just yesterday I added to my nail set collection. I only have about 10-12 of them, and I was gonna use a Senco brad nailer. A nail set was a lot cheaper than a portable air tank. I was 15 miles from home before I realized I’d forgotten it. .......... Jerry ( in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seldom "go" shopping as no decent place to get WW tools locally. However, get emails from most suppliers weekly, or daily. Don't buy on any type of schedule, buy as needed or when I've got a little extra $ and feel I deserve it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 12, 2020)

Every time my wife needs new shoes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Every time my wife needs new shoes



So, weekly....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CWS (Jan 12, 2020)

It just doesn't make since to go into the tool store to buy something you need and also buy something you may need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 12, 2020)

I’m always up to _look _at tools. I like going to garage/estate sales- but always seem to be working when folks decide to have them. 
As for woodturning tools, mostly as I need. If it’s higher priced thing then I have to involve SWMBO... well unless poker (another habit) has been good to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Jan 13, 2020)

I check local classifieds everyday. But unless there is something really incredible, and it seems like there never is, I rarely actually buy anything.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 13, 2020)

I did "investment" buying for a long time....thinking I might need this some day. Now I am waiting for the solid need and trying to control that urge. I admit to having the impulse disease and am trying to be more patient and make sure I get the best valued tool even though it may be more expensive. Table Saw is on the list, but not really warranted for some time yet. Also, don't have the space for it the way I am currently set up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2020)

I buy on an as needed/as funds are available basis. But I'm also checking what's for sale around me most days - mainly just Facebook Marketplace these days as I've had much better results in finding what I may need or want through there than other avenues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm interested in Rip's answer!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Maverick (Jan 15, 2020)

Mostly as needed, which has been a lot lately as I am remodeling my home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2020)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> I'm interested in Rip's answer!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 15, 2020)

Mostly on an as needed basis,as I’m just getting into woodworking and turning I NEED a lot of tools!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 15, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I am always looking for tools, it never stops. But I look for deals on vintage tools, and hand tools, and unusual items. But when it comes to big power tools it's on an as needed basis. That's how a lot of my tools where purchased, I had a project where I needed a particular tool so I searched for one or did research for a new tool to get a high quality tool without breaking the bank. I often shop for older tools cheap that I can refurbish and make like new again, that makes the joy of using them that much greater.



Hey Tic,

Remind me what vintage is now days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

